# Alterações Climáticas: Cenários para o Algarve



## algarvio1980 (11 Jun 2007 às 20:58)

A Universidade do Algarve acolhe nos próximos dias 14 e 15 de Junho a conferência “Alterações Climáticas – Cenários para o Algarve”. O encontro decorrerá no Grande Auditório da UALG, em Gambelas, e contará com a presença de vários investigadores e especialistas.

“Alterações climáticas – Cenários para o Algarve” 
Universidade do Algarve 
14 a 15 de Junho de 2007 

14 de Junho 
13:30 – 14:00 Recepção dos participantes 
14:00 – 14:30 Intervenções de responsáveis pelas instituições que organizam a conferência 

Enquadramento do tema – “Alterações Climáticas” 

Moderador Prof. Doutor Adelino Canário (Centro de Ciências do Mar) 
14:30 – 15:30 A evolução da ocupação humana do território – Doutor Cláudio Torres (Centro Arqueológico de Mértola) 
15:30 – 16:00 Intervalo para café 
16:00 – 16:45 Variabilidade Climática no NE Atlântico. O Passado como a Chave para a Previsão do Futuro – Doutora Fátima Abrantes (Instituto Nacional de Engenharia, Tecnologia e Informação) 
16:45 – 17:30 Alterações climáticas em Portugal: tendências e cenários – Drª Fátima Espírito Santo (Instituto de Meteorologia) 
17:30 – 18:15 O estado do clima – Prof. Doutor Pedro Miranda (Faculdade de Ciências de Lisboa) 

15 de Junho - manhã 

Cenários para o Algarve – Efeitos na zona costeira e paisagem 

Moderadora Eng. Valentina Calisto (Comissão de Coordenação e Desenvolvimento Regional do Algarve) 
09:30 – 10:00 Dinâmica costeira e alterações climáticas – Prof. Doutor Alveirinho Dias (Universidade do Algarve) 
10:00 – 10:30 Ria – Formosa: Fonte ou “sumidouro” de dióxido de carbono? – Prof. Doutor Pedro Duarte (Universidade Fernando Pessoa). 
10:30 – 11:00 Impacto da subida do nível médio do mar na costa de Quarteira: passado, presente e futuro – Doutor Sebastião Braz Teixeira (Comissão de Coordenação e Desenvolvimento Regional do Algarve) 
11:00 – 11:30 Intervalo para café 
11:30 – 12:00 Uma abordagem ecológica sobre alterações climáticas – Prof. Doutor Carlos Pinto Gomes (Universidade de Évora) 
12:00 – 12:30 Debate 
13:00 – 14:30 Almoço 


15 de Junho - tarde 

Cenários para o Algarve – Sócio-economia 

Moderador Eng. Carlos Pimenta 
14:30 – 15:10 Evolução do Uso da Água e Alterações Climáticas – Prof. Doutor José Paulo Monteiro (Universidade do Algarve) e Prof. Doutor Luís Ribeiro (Instituto Superior Técnico) 
15:10 - 15:30 A Oscilação do Atlântico Norte e Extremos de Temperatura na Europa – Prof. Doutor João Alexandre Corte Real (Universidade de Évora) 
15:30 – 16:00 Alterações Climáticas e Risco de Incêndio: Uma Classificação Bayesiana - Drª Rita Durão (Instituto Superior Técnico) 
16:00 – 16:30 Intervalo para café 
16:30 – 17:00 Impacto na saúde humana das alterações climáticas - planos de contingência da saúde – Dr. José Batista Martins (Administração Regional de Saúde do Algarve) 
17:00 – 17:30 Quioto e a economia do turismo no Algarve – Prof. Doutor Fernando Perna (Universidade do Algarve) 
17:30 – 18:00 Debate

Fonte: UALG


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jun 2007 às 21:00)

*Re: Alterações Climáticas -Cenários para o Algarve*

Só tenho pena não poder ir devido a ter frequência nesses dias


----------



## Rog (11 Jun 2007 às 23:23)

*Re: Alterações Climáticas -Cenários para o Algarve*

Essas conferências calham numa semana do contra... O frio que faz no Algarve espero que não seja pretexto para menosprezar tal conferência, mas acredito que alguem menos preparado em conhecer termos climáticos ainda se questionará "por que diabo falam num crescente aquecimento se o tempo lá fora arrefece"... espero é que não seja o caso de alguns jornalistas


----------



## Cumulonimbus (17 Jun 2007 às 16:35)

*Re: Alterações Climáticas -Cenários para o Algarve*

A ansiedade provocada  pelos cenários das Alterações Climáticas, teve origem no relatório do IPPC produzido na década passada.
Para podermos fazer uma análise mais ponderada, aqui fica com a devida vénia , uma nota do Prof. Jorge Buescu no blogue "De Rerum Natura" retirada do blogue "Mitos Climáticos", 

MITOS CLIMÁTICOS 
BLOG PUBLICADO POR RUI G. MOURA

Quarta-feira, Abril 18, 2007


Taco de hóquei 
No blogue “De Rerum Natura”, o Prof. Jorge Buescu publicou a nota Uma tacada forte em mentiras convenientes sobre o caso do “Hockey stick”. Explicita com referências justas o processo que começou a ser referido no Mitos Climáticos em Setembro de 2005.

O Prof. Jorge Buescu é um distinto colaborador da revista Ingenium, publicação da Ordem dos Engenheiros. Os seus artigos são elogiados pela generalidade dos membros. É licenciado em Física (FCL), doutorado em Matemática (Universidade de Warwick) e professor de Matemática (IST e FCL).

Com o conhecimento do autor, reproduzimos na íntegra a sua nota. Impressiona a sua coragem alicerçada em fundamentos sólidos, como poucas vezes se vê em Portugal, criticando o alarmismo climático generalizado.

«O gráfico acima [Fig. 84] é o famoso “Hockey Stick”, a que me referirei por “Taco de Hóquei”. Trata-se do gráfico das temperaturas globais da Terra nos últimos mil anos (mais ou menos uns). Foi publicado na Nature, em 1998, no artigo Global-scale temperature patterns and climate forcing over the past six centuries, da autoria de uma equipa da Universidade da Virgínia liderada por Michael Mann. E é dramático: mostra que a temperatura global da Terra teria sido estável durante 900 anos, subindo assustadoramente nos últimos 100 anos. O gráfico ficou conhecido como “Hockey Stick” porque parece um taco de hóquei deitado: um longo cabo horizontal e uma lâmina quase vertical.

O Taco de Hóquei ficou famoso, figurando em lugar de destaque no 3.º relatório do IPCC em 2001, e tornou-se no ícone do alarmismo sobre o aquecimento global. Não houve revista ou jornal que não o reproduzisse, com avisos apocalípticos de que o Fim está próximo. Al Gore utilizou-o (convenientemente despido das barras de erro) na sua campanha presidencial de 2000, e continua a utilizá-lo de acordo com a verdade que lhe é conveniente, e que talvez o conduza à Casa Branca em 2008. É difícil exagerar a importância mediática do Taco de Hóquei.

Mas o Taco de Hóquei tem um problema científico fundamental. Está errado.

Para começar, o Taco de Hóquei nega factos climatológicos há muito estabelecidos: o Período Quente Medieval (c.1000 – c. 1400) e a Pequena Idade do Gelo (c.1500 - c. 1850), que o próprio IPCC afirmava existirem no seu relatório anterior (1995). O Taco de Hóquei nega estas alterações climáticas globais: o cabo é horizontal. Aceitar o Taco de Hóquei implica realizar um revisionismo completo sobre a história climatológica do planeta Terra! Seria razão para pôr um pé atrás, ou mesmo os dois.

Muitas pessoas acharam o assunto estranho. Dois canadianos, o matemático Steven McIntyre e o professor de Economia Ross McKitrick (conhecidos em conjunto por M&M) fizeram mais: decidiram investigar. E pediram os dados a Mann para fazerem as contas. O grupo de Mann começou por não dar acesso aos dados (contrariando a praxis científica da confirmação independente!). Mas M&M não desistiram. Eis as suas conclusões, depois de muitos obstáculos e vários anos de trabalho:

“A Nature nunca verificou se os dados originais estavam correctamente listados: sucede que não estavam. A Nature nunca verificou se eram seguidas regras de arquivamento de dados: não eram. A Nature nunca verificou se os métodos estavam correctamente descritos; não estavam. A Nature nunca verificou que os métodos indicados davam os resultados indicados: não davam. A Nature levou a cabo apenas correcções mínimas ao seu registo de publicações após ser notificada destes factos, e permitiu que os autores reclamassem, falsamente, que as suas omissões não afectavam os resultados publicados. A utilização do Taco de Hóquei pelo IPCC não foi incidental: ele figura em destaque no relatório de 2001. No entanto, nunca o IPCC o submeteu a verificação independente.”

Provavelmente, para este último acontecimento pode ter ajudado o facto de Mann ser o principal responsável científico pelo relatório do IPCC de 2001. Mas as conclusões de M&M, apresentadas em vários artigos científicos (o mais conhecido é Hockey sticks, principal components and spurious significance, em Geophysical Research Letters), foram radicais. A técnica matemática utilizada (análise de componentes principais) conduzia ao seguinte resultado: a primeira componente principal (aquela que é visível nos gráficos sem barras de erro) tem sempre a forma de taco de hóquei quaisquer que sejam os dados de entrada. Ou seja, quaisquer que fossem as temperaturas na base de dados de Mann à entrada, ele veria sempre um Taco de Hóquei à saída. Em resumo, o Taco de Hóquei era um artefacto dos métodos errados de análise, e não uma realidade. Estava no domínio do dogma religioso, não da realidade científica.

Os trabalhos de M&M levaram a um relatório independente da Academia Nacional das Ciências (NAS) norte-americana de 2006, que de forma muito diplomática afirma que o Taco de Hóquei está errado: "The reconstruction produced by Dr. Mann and his colleagues was just one step in a longer process of research, and it is not (as sometimes presented) a clinching argument for anthropogenic global warming, but rather one of many independent lines of research on global climate change". Este relatório de uma Comissão ad-hoc é de confiança e também esclarecedor.

Numa última ironia do destino, não só a Nature (que sai muito mal na fotografia) não reconhece ainda o erro, como Mann publicou uma letter to Nature em 2006 afirmando que "more widespread high-resolution data are needed before more confident conclusions can be reached and that the uncertainties were the point of the article". Vindo do principal responsável científico do 3.º relatório do IPCC, que elevou o Taco de Hóquei ao estatuto de dogma, são afirmações no mínimo curiosas.

Dois comentários. O primeiro é que, ao contrário do que a agenda dos media e de alguns políticos pretende fazer crer, é falso que exista consenso científico sobre o aquecimento global, tal como ele é vendido no jornal sensacionalista mais próximo de si. É um facto que a Terra está, em média, a aquecer desde meados do século XIX. Afinal, foi quando saiu da Pequena Idade do Gelo, e portanto está (inevitavelmente!) em moderado aquecimento global desde então. Isto é tão surpreendente como afirmar que, se retirarmos gelo do congelador, ele aquece. Mas este aquecimento nem sequer é constante: entre 1940 e 1975 houve uma marcada diminuição de temperaturas globais – de tal modo que nos anos 70 uma das grandes preocupações climáticas era com uma possível “Idade do Gelo” – com o arrefecimento global, não com o aquecimento. Quem tem mais de 40 anos talvez se lembre.

O segundo é que não existe consenso científico sobre uma relação de causalidade entre libertação de gases com efeito de estufa e o aquecimento global. Há anualmente centenas de artigos publicados em ambos os sentidos. O que se sabe é que existe correlação: quando a Terra aquece, aumenta o CO2. Isso aconteceu, por exemplo, no Período Quente Medieval (como se sabe por análise dos anéis das árvores), e aí não foi por intervenção humana. Um mecanismo conhecido é a expansão térmica da água dos oceanos, que provoca a libertação de CO2 dissolvido. O aquecimento global provoca assim a libertação não-antropogénica de CO2. O que se pode afirmar é que existe correlação, mas não necessariamente causalidade, entre os dois acontecimentos. E está muito longe de existir consenso científico. Pelo contrário: as dúvidas hoje, em 2007, são muito maiores do que há 10 anos, quando se assinou Kyoto.

Eu acho muito suspeito quando o meu barbeiro (pessoa de resto muito estimável) acha que compreende melhor do que eu um problema científico. A certeza incrustada na mente popular que nos é distribuída com o jornal gratuito, servida no noticiário, ou vendida no filme-catástrofe mais recente, é que a “Ciência provou” que o CO2 provoca o aquecimento global.

Isto não é verdade. Não é sequer verdade que haja consenso entre os cientistas. Mas pelos vistos um Taco de Hóquei não chega. Existirão tacos de hóquei nos relatórios do IPCC de 2007? Veremos.»

De facto, o IPCC não o publicou no Summary for Policymakers, de Fevereiro de 2007. 
POSTED BY RUI G. MOURA AT 13:28


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jun 2007 às 16:20)

*Re: Alterações Climáticas -Cenários para o Algarve*

*Algarve:Parque Natural da Ria Formosa pode tornar-se reserva artificial devido subida do mar - especialista
25 de Junho de 2007, 15:45

Faro, 25 Jun (Lusa)* - O Parque Natural da Ria Formosa (PNRF) pode tornar-se numa reserva artificial devido à subida do nível do mar, que está a provocar a aproximação das ilhas-barreira ao continente, defendeu hoje um especialista em erosão costeira.

No Algarve, a elevação do nível médio das águas afecta sobretudo a Ria Formosa, considerada mesmo por João Alveirinho Dias como uma das zonas mais críticas de Portugal e a qual terá que ser inevitavelmente objecto de intervenções.

O investigador da Faculdade de Ciências do Mar e do Ambiente da Universidade do Algarve falava aos jornalistas à margem das I Jornadas de Ambiente e Desenvolvimento Sustentável do Algarve, subordinadas ao tema "Alterações climáticas - impactes e instrumentos".

"As ilhas estão a migrar desde há muito tempo em direcção a terra", disse, referindo-se a dados já antigos da Direcção Geral de Portos, que davam conta de que a Península de Cacela, onde se insere a Praia de Faro, estava a migrar à velocidade de um metro por ano.

"Para não permitir que a ilha migre, só temos uma solução: estabilizá-la com paredões, betão e obras chamadas de protecção costeira, o que quer dizer que artificializamos o ambiente naquela região", observou.

Sendo a Ria Formosa um sistema interdependente, explicou o especialista, tudo o que se faça num lado reflecte-se em toda a laguna, embora as ilhas não corram o risco de desaparecer.

"Não desaparecem porque não podemos deixar que a parte do continente seja inundada, o que quer dizer que é preciso investir na protecção costeira de cidades como Faro, Tavira ou Olhão", exemplificou.

As I Jornadas de Ambiente e Desenvolvimento Sustentável do Algarve decorrem entre hoje e terça-feira no Auditório Municipal de Albufeira.
Fonte:LUSA

lá fica a minha cidadezinha(Olhão) debaixo de água


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jun 2007 às 12:15)

*Re: Alterações Climáticas -Cenários para o Algarve*

Arribas de betão no Algarve em 50 anos 



Dentro de 50 anos a maior parte das arribas do Algarve serão constituídas por betão caso não se avance com a desocupação da crista das falésias. 


"A maior parte das arribas na região estão ocupadas e dentro de 50 anos serão provavelmente constituídas por betão e terão que ser betonadas periodicamente", prevê João Alveirinho Dias.

O investigador da Faculdade de Ciências do Mar e do Ambiente da Universidade do Algarve falava aos jornalistas à margem das I Jornadas de Ambiente e Desenvolvimento Sustentável do Algarve, subordinadas ao tema "Alterações climáticas - impactes e instrumentos".

"O litoral entre Olhos d'Água [Albufeira] e Lagos está perdido", avisa, sugerindo que, se o objectivo é avançar aí com o modelo de desenvolvimento de Benidorm, no Sul de Espanha, que se faça, mas que se preserve o resto.

"É preciso preservar ao máximo o litoral de Lagos para lá, até Sagres, e de Olhos d'Água até ao Guadiana. Se conseguirmos salvar isso, já não é mau", observa, referindo o exemplo de Espanha como uma possível solução.

Naquele país, existem leis que estipulam que haja uma faixa ao longo de toda a costa em que não se pode construir de novo, ou seja, as casas têm uma vida útil e depois disso são demolidas e o terreno fica desocupado.

"Falta uma legislação dessas para fazer com que o preço do terreno nessas áreas baixe de uma forma tremenda", afirma, defendendo que em vez de gastar dinheiro em betão se podia gastá-lo na desocupação da crista das arribas, embora seja uma hipótese que "não agrada a muita gente".

Alveirinho Dias defendeu ainda que, no futuro, grande parte dos impostos pagos pelos contribuintes sejam canalizados para alimentar praias e consolidar areias, dado o ritmo vertiginoso a que estão a desaparecer.

As I Jornadas de Ambiente e Desenvolvimento Sustentável do Algarve decorrem até ao final do dia de hoje no Auditório Municipal de Albufeira

FONTE: OBSERVATÓRIO DO ALGARVE


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jul 2007 às 21:44)

*Re: Alterações Climáticas -Cenários para o Algarve*

*27 de Julho | 09h00 - 18h45
Auditório do Centro de Educação Ambiental de Marim:
PNRF - Parque Natural da Ria Formosa
Entrada Livre / Sujeito a Inscrição Prévia [Data limite 24 de Julho] *

Coordenação: Município de Olhão e Instituto da Conservação da Natureza 

A União Europeia, segundo o Protocolo de Quioto, tem de reduzir as suas emissões de gases com efeito de estufa em 8% no período de 2008 a 2012.

Que estratégias a adoptar? O esforço é comum a todos os Estados-membros? Quais as repercussões caso não consigamos vencer esta batalha? Podemos ou devemos negociar quotas de emissões? Se as variações climáticas dependem de um sistema complexo global, as pretensões locais, regionais, nacionais ou mesmo Europeias podem fazer a diferença? 

O Clima da Terra sofre alterações naturais periódicas de forma constante e previsível, no entanto alguns fenómenos naturais de cariz pontual ou aleatório poderão ter efeitos a nível climático, ainda que numa escala espaço-temporal menor. Infelizmente o poder da Natureza não tem actuado sozinho. 

As Alterações Climáticas são uma realidade para a qual a Humanidade tem oferecido um forte contributo. A comunidade científica tem sido implacável na construção de um consenso mundial em torno da gravidade do fenómeno ambiental das alterações climáticas. Na sua opinião, a causa destas alterações reside no aumento constante dos níveis de emissões de gases com efeito de estufa resultantes da actividade humana, e à relutância política em adoptar medidas preventivas e de mitigação.

As mudanças do comportamento climático, com tendência para se agravarem a um ritmo elevado nas próximas décadas, constituem um dos maiores desafios do século XXI devido às suas consequências no desenvolvimento económico, social e ambiental. 

O Seminário do Algarve sobre Alterações Climáticas tem como objectivo difundir informação e suscitar o debate sobre as perspectivas para Portugal das Alterações Climáticas.


09h00   Entrega de Documentação

09h30   Sessão de Abertura

            Professor Doutor Francisco Nunes Correia, Ministro do Ambiente, do             Ordenamento do Território e do Desenvolvimento Regional (MAOTDR)

            Eng. Francisco Leal, Presidente da Câmara Municipal de Olhão

            Professor Doutor João Menezes, Presidente do ICNB – Instituto da Conservação            da Natureza

            Dr. João Alves, Director do Departamento de Gestão das Áreas Protegidas do             Sul - ICNB – Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e da Biodiversidade (ICNB)

10h00   Coffee break 

10h30   Painel 1- Alterações Climáticas, que políticas?

            Moderador:
            Ricardo Garcia, Jornal Público 

            Incentivos e medidas ao cumprimento do Programa Nacional para as             Alterações Climáticas
            Dr. Nuno Lacasta, Coordenador do Comité Executivo da Comissão das             Alterações Climáticas (CAC)

            As políticas Internacionais e Europeias de combate às Alterações             Climáticas e de enquadramento de economia do Carbono
            Eng. Jorge Moreira da Silva, Consultor para a Ciência e Ambiente do Presidente             da República

            Portugal e o Protocolo de Quioto – A Visão Ambientalista
            Doutor Hélder Spínola, Presidente da Quercus – Associação Portuguesa de             Conservação da Natureza

            Debate

12h30   Almoço

14h30  Painel 2 - As Alterações Climáticas e o estado do Ambiente

           Moderador:
           Gonçalo Pereira Rosa, National Geographic Portugal 

           Como as Alterações Climáticas afectam a Biodiversidade
           Doutor David Nogués-Bravo, Departamento de Biodiversidade e Biologia            Evolutiva do Museu Nacional de Ciências Naturais de Madrid (CSIC)

           "A Climatologia do Atlântico Norte"
           Professor Doutor Eduardo Brito de Azevedo, Universidade dos Açores 
           Coordenador do Projecto CLIMAAT Açores

15:30   Coffee break

           "Alterações Climáticas – Perspectivas de Futuro"
           Eng. João Pedro Nunes, Faculdade de Ciências e Tecnologia da Universidade            Nova de Lisboa (FCT/UNL)

           Realidade em Portugal – Cenários e Impactes Ambientais para o            Algarve
           Professor Doutor Filipe Duarte Santos, FC/UL, Coordenador do Projecto SIAM            "Climate Change in Portugal. Scenarios, Impacts and Adaptation Measures"            (SIAM)

           Debate

17:30  Encerramento

para mais informações consultem este site onde até podem fazer a vossa inscrição para participarem www.feiranacionaldeparques.com


----------

